
Our wooden future: making cars, skyscrapers and even lasers from wood - deanalevitt
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24132210-200-our-wooden-future-making-cars-skyscrapers-and-even-lasers-from-wood/
======
dpflan
The synthesis of plants with electronic components -- a plant singularity? --
would be very interesting. Any current research or developments in this area?
Also, genetically modified plants to grow into specific structures would be
very interesting too.

------
aetherspawn
To avoid trashing the ...

(... trashing the what? What’s going on? Where’s the article gone? _scrolls up
/down_. Oh... premium article)

The UX on that was really bad.

------
thedevindevops
[Premium Article]

